# AlpineZone Gear Store!



## Greg (Sep 24, 2003)

We've partnered with *Altrec* to offer an extensive online outdoor gear and equipment store, which includes hiking & backpacking gear, skis, snowboards, snowshoes, clothing, and many other outdoor-related items. Please visit the new AlpineZone Gear Store at:

http://alpinezone.altrec.com/mpgate/Alpin4/shop/

Your purchases will help keep this site operating!  8)


----------



## pedxing (Sep 24, 2003)

Very nice!  I will definitely compare prices before buying something elsewhere.  I hope others will do so, too.


----------



## Greg (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks Ped. And take note that any purchases will help keep this site operating as it continues to grow!


----------

